# Trade iTunes Voucher - Rapidshare



## microsoftman (Feb 16, 2006)

hello.
This may seem like an odd request but I was wondering if anyone was willing to trade a Rapidshare account for a $25 iTunes voucher. The reaosn for this is I am a big fan of the hosting capabilities of rpaidshare but I am currently unable to access the registration page on my PC. The value of one months Rapidshare is less than that of my iTunes voucher. Ones I receive your confirmation I will purchase the voucher from Apple and it will be emailed directly to you.

Thank you!

Jordan

Also, I would be interested in trading a higher value voucher for 3 months Rapidshare if you so wish.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

it might be cheaper for you to post around and try to figure out why you can't access the registration page...

edit: I'll do it for you if you paypal me 14 dollars, the equivalent of 9.90 Euros. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

i will paypal you 10 Euros if you send me a silver certificate 5 dollar bill.


----------



## microsoftman (Feb 16, 2006)

DumberDrummer, I am unable to use PayPal at this time and Rapidshare only accepts payments from PayPal. 

WhosDat, Sorry. I can only offer you the iTunes certificates.


----------

